# Mobile phone help please!



## Mirannan (Mar 29, 2017)

Right. I have a cheap smartphone (Motorola Moto G 4G, 1st edition) that is no longer a phone. (Can no longer receive either 3G or 4G signals.) It has a 3 sim card in it, and after a very long phone call (on landline!) to tech support including a factory refresh, the conclusion was reached that the phone was busted or the SIM card had a problem. The latter was eliminated in two separate ways; trying a new card at the 3 store and then buying a new card from a completely different company and trying that.

Neither worked, so I'm left with a PDA with GPS but no phone capability. I have very little money, so what next?

I have found what looks like a fairly decent Chinese phone that I can actually afford - just - on offer at Amazon, the Blackview A8 Max. Link:

Blackview A8 MAX 5.5" Unlocked Smartphone 4G Android: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

Reviews look reasonable. I have some giftcards on Amazon, so it costs even less (in actual money) than the £95 it says. But can anyone give me ideas? The replacement needs to have at least 16GB storage; my current 8GB has been driving me mad.


----------



## Danny McG (Mar 29, 2017)

I've been looking myself earlier this week.
After a basic but decent Smartphone.
I also looked in Amazon but am, most like ly, using Carphone Warehouse or Argos this coming weekend.
This is for a Wileyfox Spark 5" phone as they're currently on offer at both for £75.
Home Delivery only but I want the option of being able to go into the shop for face to face if something goes wrong . 
Not as big a screen as the one you been looking at but with what you save and your vouchers you could get a good high spec memory card from Amazon.

Just a suggestion. Will give you a review once I've had the phone for a couple of weeks


----------



## Mirannan (Mar 29, 2017)

dannymcg said:


> I've been looking myself earlier this week.
> After a basic but decent Smartphone.
> I also looked in Amazon but am, most like ly, using Carphone Warehouse or Argos this coming weekend.
> This is for a Wileyfox Spark 5" phone as they're currently on offer at both for £75.
> ...



In case you don't already know this, a memory card is nowhere near as good for an Android phone as internal storage. I have one with 8GB and I'm forever having to fiddle with it; moving programs to the card, clearing cach, that sort of thing. As it happens, I already have a spare 64GB card that I propose to put in whatever phone I buy.


----------



## svalbard (Mar 30, 2017)

The Honor 5c would be well worth a look at 149 pounds from Amazon. It has 2g of ram and 16gb of storage. It has the advantage of Android Marshmallow which means you can set your 64gb card as internal storage which means you do not have to keep transfering apps from the phone to the card. Unfortuantely this does mean that your card cannot be used in another phone. 

Honor is the budget brand of Huawei and I can attest to Huawei's reliability having being using the Mate S for the last 12 months.


----------

